# Serra da Estrela (vista de cima) - Dezembro 2008



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:10)

Várias fotos encontradas na Net

*(c) 2 Dezembro 2008 - Pedro Marques*





















(c) Pedro Marques







*(c) 21 Dezembro 2008 - David Marques*




































































































(c) David Marques






Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido apenas algumas mensagens foram recuperadas via cache:


----------



## Sirilo (7 Jan 2009 às 16:10)

Fantásticas!!!


----------

